# interesting SI article: Yao,Deke,Ewing at Yao Restaurant & Bar



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/players/03/07/first_person0314/

these three big guys were funny,especially the two "dinosaurs" :biggrin: 










> Before and after stuffing themselves in Yao's VIP room, shrimp-loving Ewing (right) and big-sipping Mutombo reclined with their host.


this pic made me lol,dunno why.


And yao gave 100$ as a tip after the dinner


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

mmm..
the food looks good.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey, anyone in Houston been to the restaurant yet??? Wots it like?


----------



## TanDaMan87 (Jan 10, 2005)

my uncle and i went there last week bc he said he wanted to try out Yao's new restaurent. we went there and we ordered peking duck. it costs us like 34 bucks. we thought it would be big to feed 2 ppl. so we didnt care much. It came out so freaking small. my uncle let me eat the whole dish myself. THen afterward we went to Jack in the Crack to order some burgers.


But i gotta give propz for the decoration at the restaurent. Nice stuffs. I love the plasma TVs.


----------



## TanDaMan87 (Jan 10, 2005)

that was my first and also my last. No more.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

TanDaMan87 said:


> my uncle and i went there last week bc he said he wanted to try out Yao's new restaurent. we went there and we ordered peking duck. it costs us like 34 bucks. we thought it would be big to feed 2 ppl. so we didnt care much. It came out so freaking small. my uncle let me eat the whole dish myself. THen afterward we went to Jack in the Crack to order some burgers.
> 
> But i gotta give propz for the decoration at the restaurent. Nice stuffs. I love the plasma TVs.


So did you have anything else?? Peking duck only supposed to be entree yeah, not supposed to fill u up I believe! Not a cheap duck for 34 bucks. So what they got playing on the plasma TVs.... clips of Yao Ming and the Rockets in action??


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

i love insider stuff like this.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

This has to be the funniest ****e I have read in a long time.

Stuart


----------



## changas (Aug 23, 2004)

bhshahaha
that was an hilarious article


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

is that serious? lol


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> EWING: I know Chinese. But what kind of Chinese? Snake? 'Cuz I don't eat snake.
> 
> YAO: No snake. In China, yes, but you're not in China.
> 
> ...





> EWING: How many languages do you speak, seven?
> 
> MUTOMBO: I speak Ebonics now, so eight. Yao, do you speak Ebonics? [Yao shrugs.]
> 
> Mutombo's cellphone rings. The ring tone is 50 Cent's In Da Club. He answers and starts speaking one of his eight languages -- not English.





> MUTOMBO: Sure. [Before passing it, Mutombo takes his own spoon and scoops four pieces onto his plate.]
> 
> EWING: Man, I don't want that now. You put your spoon in the plate. [Ewing nonetheless takes the plate from Mutombo.] Jeez, man.
> 
> ...


 :laugh: Great article kisstherim.


----------



## changas (Aug 23, 2004)

after reading it again, it's still funny!



> MUTOMBO: How long have we known each other, 18 years? I've been dealing with this same crap for 18 years.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

the VIP room is supposedly made for 7 footers but the furnitures still look a little small for yao and ewing.


----------

